# Problema con microfono nokia n8



## wario0618 (Feb 16, 2012)

Buenas  primero  Me presentero en este foro  soy nuevo y espero que puedan ayudarme con mi problema 

tengo un móvil nokia n8  el cual por  A o B motivo  se lo preste a alguien y  me le arruino el micrófono  hice pruebas  y  detecte que era el micrófono principal (este móvil lleva dos micrófonos  el de la cámara y el principal para reducir ruido al grabar)   luego lo lleve a un lugar a que me cambiaran el micrófono. no tenían el original del móvil y le pusieron el de un nokia 5800 que es muy parecido  ( lo lleve porque no tengo pistola de aire caliente)   luego paso lo siguiente:

lo use dos días y todo genial pero después de dos días apareció estos problemas 

1. el micrófono dejo de funcionar la persona que me habla solo oye como que están golpeando el móvil

2. el reproductor de música hace interferencia cuando quiero reproducir 

lo abrí y no te que  en la parte de la orilla donde lleva una gira dorada al contorno de la placa vi que como que estaba rallada yo le dije al que me lo cambio y me dijo que si estaba rallada pero que era tierra y que no afectaba 

lo raro es que todas las funciones de mas sirven pero cuando uso la cámara para grabar  por el micrófono se oye como cortado y  como golpes   la radio funciona y descarto que sea la bocina del móvil  solo el problema da con el micrófono y el reproductor

dejo esta imagen y con unas rallas rojas para que vean donde  esta  rayado  y la ubicación del micrófono







y un vídeo para que vean como es el ruido que hace el reproductor pero conste solo es el reproductor no la radio ni otras funciones


----------



## moskillo (Sep 13, 2012)

amigo si ahun no solucionaste el problema,tenes que cambiar el microfono de la camara, ya que tiene 2 microfonos el n8, cualquier cosa me avisas y te ayudo como hacerlo


----------



## leochar (Feb 12, 2014)

[hola moskillo.Vos no me conoces, pero ando necesitando de tu ayuda.Tengo que cambiar el microfono de mi nokia N8 y me dicen que necesito una estacion de soldado.Esto es verdad?, por que anduve viendo lo que sale y la verdad no puedo comprar dicha herramienta ademas de que no se como usarla.
Existe alguna otra manera de reparar el microfono sin esa herramienta?.
Sin mas te saludo atte.
leochar


----------

